# Little Gull Cottages, Long Boat Key



## Jim Bryan (Oct 4, 2010)

Review of Little Gull Cottages
9-25-10 through 10-2-10

It has been a few years since I did a review of the Little Gull Cottages on Long Boat Key, Florida. We own unit #15 and it’s a two bedroom/two Bath. It’s on the Bay side near the Office. Very quiet here and that is why we picked #15. This year it was cloudy for the first few days and we had a hard rain one morning. There was a Tropical Storm (NIKI) that passed south of us in the Keys. We had no problems from the storm. Weather was good overall. The beach was in great shape and everything looked very clean around the resort. Our unit had new bathrooms and a new kitchen, new tile in kitchen also. Everything was in good repair and nice and clean. Read on the porch most days and ate breakfast over at the Blue Dolphin Café at the Center Shops N. of the Resort (easy walk) Ate twice at the Mar Vista Restaurant, outside by the water.  We ate once at the Old Salty Dog on City Island near Mote Marine. We were very unhappy that they raised their prices so much. Also did a couple of trips to Saint Armand’s Circle for shopping. Hemmingway’s has closed after 21 years of being on SAC. We also ate lunch on the way in, at the Crab Shack.  We hadn’t been there in years. Good lunch and good Key Lime Pie. We did a short stop at the Red Barn Flea Market on the way out and bought a colorful Gecko for the outside of our house. We had another great year at the Little Gull Cottages. If you like a quiet beautiful place to stay, one that has no one calling you, you’ll love Little Gull! Still rate it a 10.  Jim Bryan Owner.


----------



## jamstew (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm so glad to read this review. I got an exchange into Little Gull for April 2011, and I can't wait. I forgot the unit number, but it's also on the bay side.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 5, 2010)

Im sitting here at work with pictures of Longboat Key all around me wishing this week and next would go by a little faster.  I dont really like wishing my life away but on the 16th I will be at Longboat Bay Club.  

I love Armani circle but round abouts turn me around.  I have been told that I am directionally challenged.    

I love the Rod and Reel Cafe on Anna Marie Island.  Jeff cant wait to go to the Red Barn.  Its the little out of the way places that make this resort feel like home.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 5, 2010)

We didn't make it to the Rod and Reel Pier this time but did make it to Duffy's for hamburgers and the Sign of the Mermaid for Key Lime Pie. Saint Armand's Circle seems to be still doing well during this down economy. My Wife got a bag of fudge at Kilwin's and I got some T-shirts at Crazy Shirts. Sad to see Hemmingway's close. Still miss the old French Hearth Cafe too.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the mini-review - I'm heading down next week and have Unit 16 (the 4BR)!  I can't wait.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 7, 2010)

tashamen said:


> Thanks for the mini-review - I'm heading down next week and have Unit 16 (the 4BR)!  I can't wait.



You should have great weather!!


----------



## tashamen (Oct 8, 2010)

Jim Bryan said:


> You should have great weather!!



I hope so - but actually I meant I'm going a week from Saturday, not this Saturday, so hopefully the weather will stay great.  I lucked into the 4BR with  a 2BR through an II exchange - no complaints!


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 8, 2010)

You will have great weather.  I will be at Longboat Bay Club on the 16th and it NEVER RAINS ON MY PARADE. :hysterical:


----------



## tashamen (Oct 8, 2010)

talkamotta said:


> You will have great weather.  I will be at Longboat Bay Club on the 16th and it NEVER RAINS ON MY PARADE. :hysterical:



All right - I'll hold you to that!


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 4, 2010)

tashamen said:


> All right - I'll hold you to that!



NO RAIN ON MY PARADE.   

It was a wonderfully perfect week.  The next week we went to Key Largo.  
The day we spent in the Everglades got a little hot.  I can do hot but hot and high humidity makes it harder.  Other than that the weather there was prefect too.


----------

